# Approxmate price for pallet of Magic Salt



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I know it differs in different areas but I am working on a business plan and need an approxmate price for a pallet of magic salt. Also how many bags on a pallet?
Thanks


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

50 bags per pallet, if its 50lb bags.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

price for a pallet? Ball park?


----------



## lush&green (Nov 20, 2004)

48 bags on a pallet. Pm me if you want the prices we charge for a 50. Tim


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Since you are working up a business plan, don't forget handling and storage. It will take at least time to stack/move/unload/load material. A pallet takes up space. (42" x 48")


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Yea I have all that just need the cost of a pallet. Still haven't got an answer. I can't PM Lush&Green because your not accepting them. So again anyone chime in on what you paid or what you charge. I just need a ballpark not an exact number.
Thanks


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

For budget purposes figure $475-500/pallet. Depending on quantity, when you order, how far the stuff must travel, etc. this figure will vary.


----------



## S&B (Feb 7, 2005)

Magic Salt tends to be more on the expensive side. You should look into Bareground (same stuff different name) its much cheaper I have been using it/selling it and depending upon where you are 380.00 is usually the starting figure


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

NEU.........I paid $7.25 each for 50 lb. bags of Magic from John P. in Poughkeepsie in the fall. Thats cash money price and I pick up...........

If I run out..... I gotta go to RCS in Rochester and no idea what they charge.

Heck....50 lbs. of ice melt cal. chloride/mag stuff costs $10 for 50 lbs. at the local big box store........


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey gang the guy asked for budget universe numbers for a business plan, not for a price quote. I'd rather budget high and be pleased than be annoyed because I didn't. If fuel costs keep increasing, we may all be paying more for everything!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

All these goofy posts!

Here is what I pay per pallet (49) of the 50# medium ice melt....
$3.50 per bag
X 49  bags
$171.50

This is for regular medium coarse ice melt. Not Magic salt.

I hope this helps


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Salt in 50lbs bags is 49 per pallet.


----------



## lush&green (Nov 20, 2004)

Sorry NEUSWEDE, I thought I was setup for PM' in. My email is in my signature for the future. $500 +/- for a pallet is correct.


----------



## salt shaker (Sep 10, 2004)

*Just for information*

Our prices here in Ohio range 9.20 a bag, for a complete semi load, to 11.00 a bag, per pallet. Over all range is 441.60 a pallet, times 18 on a semi, to 528.00 if someone bought just one pallet. When you are pricing it make sure of delivery charges also. The material has to get to you somehow so expect a charge for it somewhere. Our semi price has no del. charge, but to del. one pallet up to 17 pallets there is a charge.

I know that I am out of your area I just thought this would give an idea on what to look for.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

we bought a pallet and it was about $550. Call your magic dealer though he can give you a solid price contact info should be

Down East Snow & Ice Management
PO Box 6358 « Scarborough, ME 04070
Phone: 207-883-0700 « Fax: 207-883-3573
Contac: Steve Card
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.meturf.com

or

Coastal Services
12 Town House Rd. « Lincolnville, ME 04849
Phone: 207-763-3196 « Fax: 207-763-2931 
Contact: Glenn Reed 
[email protected]


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Magic salt is not Bare Ground.2 different products the only similarity is the mag in both.dont get sucked in by cheap price if it sells cheap chances are it is cheap.
John Parker


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

Taconic said:


> Magic salt is not Bare Ground.2 different products the only similarity is the mag in both.dont get sucked in by cheap price if it sells cheap chances are it is cheap.
> John Parker


Spay liquid mag on salt you have the same thing, munis the brewers waste

That stuff is not cost effective for me to use, it costs 2 times the price I pay for bulk rock salt.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

The distillation byproducts in both Magic Salt (and Cargill's Clearlane) are what make all the difference. The stuff stays where you throw it, lasts longer, melts better. End result is that you use less of it to do the same job with better results. The residual lasts longer too.

I have done a number of conrtolled tests on my accounts before I brought Magic to Indianapolis. Indianapolis DPW uses only Clearlane and has now for the past several seasons. 

There are additional aditives in both mixes that are corrosion inhibitors.

There are many ways to make ice and snow melt. Some more expensive than others. Some more effective than others.

Try it, you might just like it. Our customers love Magic to the point that my next semi will have a pallet or two of pails for retail.


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

Pbeering....do you really think there is a market in Indy for Magic ???

I will tell you straight up....NO. I have been in the biz here for over 18yrs now and have thought of every angle to make money in the winter months. You cant compete with rock salt @ 3.00 per 50#bag & add in some liquid melter ( most who use it already know ). The city wastes our tax dollars on clearlane way too much. INDOT has yet to figure out how & when to apply it.

As for us...... I use rock salt (med mix) and a prewet system. It is way cheaper than "magic" could ever be. I would not put too much faith or your own money into trying to retail that stuff here in Indiana.

Just my 2cents.....


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

There are pros and cons to all things. I have had good results, happy customers, and am making money. (And we have some rather sophisticated customers). My observation has been that most of the product critics have never tried the products. (And this observation isn't limited to Magic Salt) Admittedly comparisons are hard to do when the product isn't widely available or when it requires making a significant financial committment. But it is a bit like driving and only looking at the rear-view mirror.

Treating regular rock salt is certainly an option. But as you well know, many folks don't apply more than a few pallets of product in a season. For them a pre-treated product may make more sense. For others they don't have the facilities, equipment, or inclination to do such mixing.

As I mentioned above, there are many ways to achieve the results. You have choices in many things, when you fill the truck with gasoline you can put in 87 octane or 93 octane. One is more expensive than the other and performs differently. It's up to you to decide if the performance difference is worth the price difference.

As for wasting tax money on Clearlane, I disagree - and so does DPW. They have a very sophisticated system covering almost 500 sq miles that by any measure is working pretty well. I doubt that most folks have as many people vetting purchase and performance decisions as they do. INDOT has had some trouble, but as you know well their world has been upended and our weather has been a bit unusual this year.

Now, rather than have a protracted argument about this, I'll bet you a bag of the stuff that you'll like it. PM or e-mail to discuss.


----------

